# transfer case/ bevel box whatever you call it...



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

Well guys, here's my problem today. I removed the transmission without the bevel box/transfer case. I put the transmission back in and now the bevel box/transfer case won't fully seat against the transmission. :facepalm: I'm tired it's been raining. This is my final big step before I can button my TT back up. 

Question 1: Why me?
Question 2: Why won't it seat?
Question 3: How do I fix this? 

Thank you all for any assistance!


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

You may have to have the transfer case rotated slightly when you first put it on in order to clear the tab on the block. When you get it closer together (before the alignment tabs touch... you know, the metal cylinders around the bolts that stick out of the transfer case) rotate it to the proper orientation.

If you've already taken it this far, the last .75 inch is closed by steadily pushing the transfer case towards the trans. Don't hammer it on or use bolts to close the gap. I can be tough to push on.

Also, you'll probably have to rotate the axle cup on the transfer case slightly in order to align the teeth on the shaft.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

mercavius said:


> If you've already taken it this far, the last .75 inch is closed by steadily pushing the transfer case towards the trans. Don't hammer it on or use bolts to close the gap. I can be tough to push on.
> 
> Also, you'll probably have to rotate the axle cup on the transfer case slightly in order to align the teeth on the shaft.


These two parts- yep the transmission is VERY easy to strip- I have helicoils in three places on it.

Sorry I've never put a trans together like this. I either leave the haldex transfer case attached to the motor and remove the trans only or remove whole assembly.


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

I would just like to let everyone know just how ****ing awesome this forum is. 
Mercavius came to my house, with his own tools and his ghost buster's uniform. Then proceeded to crawl underneath my car and fix everything! FOR FREE!  I may have touched a total of 3 bolts while he was here. :laugh: Thanks for your help man:thumbup: Let me know when your coming back so I can stock up on beer. :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

I love when _real_ car guys help each other out :thumbup:


----------



## mercavius (May 16, 2002)

:beer:

Like I said. I was in your exact position and wanted nothing more than to have someone come give me a hand. I knew I could get you past the wall quickly and you can focus on the more important work of getting that BT finished


----------

